# Perisher's Third Snow Fall



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

hey everyone!

just letting you know that its snowing at Perisher Blue in australia  not much but its still good  

from the website:

"For the third time this year, the resort received a nice white winter coat when approximately 10-15cm of fresh snow fell in the village on Sunday and Monday."

http://www.perisherblue.com.au/winter/index.php

i think we're in for a good season this year! i cant wait  only 1 month to go till winter


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Theres been some here in NZ too, with a some more forcast for the coming week.

also some signs that Mt Ruapehu could erupt again! rar


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

ohh yay! its exciting lol i cant wait till i go down with school 

i thought Mt Ruapehu was dormant  wow! that would be scary as!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Remarks has got 20cm, Coronet has got 10cm and so has Hutt  exciting, there's also been snow up on the roads in Christchurch. I heard about that. Lets hope the snow keeps coming, not long now at all. When does Mt Ruapehu open?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

guessing here but i believe its mid or early june?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, looks like a good little dump. Here's to you guys have a season like we did in the West here in the Northern Hemi. Post lot's of pics guys.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I went to falls creek in australia a few years ago. That place was awesome.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Mt Ruapehu warning
7:00AM Saturday May 03, 2008

Mt Ruapehu is showing signs it could erupt without warning, prompting a warning to climbers of the volcano's heightened risk.

Readings from the lake have shown a heightened magma input, and readings from the air above the lake showed an increase in released volcanic gas.

Department of Conservation scientist Dr Harry Keys told the Weekend Herald yesterday several months of volcanic information had lead scientists to say "hang on, something unusual is happening".


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

hey guys,

it snowed again this weekend, its looking pretty good so far, hopefull it stays around this time 

heres some pics of the webcams

Perisher - Front Valley









Blue Cow









The Summit - Falls Creek


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

That looks like some fun terrain. I'll make it down there sometime. I hope you guys have a great winter there.

This thread is making me miss everyone from Winter Park but I'm sure they're happy to be back home in Oz and NZ. They don't have to repeat things so that us locals here can understand. I do have fun celebrating Australia Day and New Zealand Day.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

yeh got a good dump last week. I had a mate down there said there was plenty of pow to be had. I'm heading down next week the forecast is prediciting more snow so fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

ugh i should be there but my applications to work there for the winter were not good enough!!!!!!!!!! AHH


----------

